# 05/06 blood



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Who has good wonderboy 05/06 stock here in the states? Also who has good Klass Krom birds here?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> Who has good wonderboy 05/06 stock here in the states? Also who has good Klass Krom birds here?


Now when you say, 'Wonderboy' which one are you referring to? If its 'Wonderboy' bred by OHF, the Son of 'The Wonder Cock' when he was mated to "The 301' hen (His Daughter) and the same blood that has been natorious for Vic Miller and the whole gamat of birds like 'Almost Perfect', 'Blue Wonder', etc.....Then to answer that question, I would have that blood. I have an 01 Breeder Cock thats a direct son of 'Wonderboy' [OHF-5016] when he was mated to 'Victoria' [IHC-2451]. He has been a great breeder for me and I scored very well with one of his GSons in '08 OB's vs. 1880B, Federation. 

If its those other 'Wonderboys' from Holland, then....Nope not me...LOL


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I also have the Vic Miller bloodline. Most of my birds have the blood to some extent. Mills Loft would be another. There is also a guy in California that flew Vic Bloodline in the S Classic and has a good family of Vic Miller Blood. When I find his site I will let you know. Also Fays Fabreys has the blood. 


Randy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I am refering to the Famous 05, Xantia wonder, Verbart 46, wonderboys 05 and 06. I have a cousin to Marcel Sangers super breeder Xantia Wonder and looking for something along that line.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The Wonder Van Bergen is the granddaughter of Verbart 46. Almost Perfect is the son of Wonder Van Bergen. The foundation of Vic Millers birds. Someone may interject and know more, but The "Wonder Cock", I think is also off of Wonder Van Bergen. I will research this. I do see the "Wonder Cock" in two of my Vic Miller bird's peds when bred to a daughter of "Shone Vos". My two 100% Miller birds have both bred me winners. Both have founded breeders that have bred me winners.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A member of our club, Ken Easley has some Sangers Blood. I am not sure the bloodline. Here is his web link. 

http://nmracingpigeons.homestead.com/


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Al from Mills Loft has researched the Varbart 46. He sent me Wonder Van Bergen's pedigree. You may contact him. Google Mills loft. 

Randy


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> I am refering to the Famous 05, Xantia wonder, Verbart 46, wonderboys 05 and 06. I have a cousin to Marcel Sangers super breeder Xantia Wonder and looking for something along that line.


ohio is there anyway we can see a pic of this bird that you have ,just curious as to the build and looks to this bird that you have and any in the same liniage ..thanks


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> The Wonder Van Bergen is the granddaughter of Verbart 46. Almost Perfect is the son of Wonder Van Bergen. The foundation of Vic Millers birds. Someone may interject and know more, but The "Wonder Cock", I think is also off of Wonder Van Bergen. I will research this. I do see the "Wonder Cock" in two of my Vic Miller bird's peds when bred to a daughter of "Shone Vos". My two 100% Miller birds have both bred me winners. Both have founded breeders that have bred me winners.


Randy, 

You are correct. The Woder Cock is the Son of De Soest when mated to t. Wonder Van Bergen.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> A member of our club, Ken Easley has some Sangers Blood. I am not sure the bloodline. Here is his web link.
> 
> http://nmracingpigeons.homestead.com/


Cool, I think he has a grandson to Xantia. I have not seen much of this stuff over here so this might be an option for me. Thanks


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> ohio is there anyway we can see a pic of this bird that you have ,just curious as to the build and looks to this bird that you have and any in the same liniage ..thanks


I don't have a accual pic of him (I will have to take one). I do have some pics of the family members I have here they are moulting so they don't look great but here they are. Oh I have a pic of him I will just take a pic of that. I have 6 birds from this family just don't have pics of them all. 

Import Wonderboy 79 from H.J. Leerkes










Greatgrandson of the Famous 05, OHF bird










Grandson of James Bond


----------



## birdman2007 (Sep 3, 2009)

i know someone that has a pair of klass kroms? real nice pair too!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a yb I am flying of the import. 

















On a side note here is some pics of two nest mate brothers I am flying real good this year, I call them "The Twins".


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I know you are going to say the twins are the same birds and trust me they are not I have to look at their bands everytime I want one of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> I don't have a accual pic of him (I will have to take one). I do have some pics of the family members I have here they are moulting so they don't look great but here they are. Oh I have a pic of him I will just take a pic of that. I have 6 birds from this family just don't have pics of them all.
> 
> Import Wonderboy 79 from H.J. Leerkes
> 
> ...


I think all of these birds look great,have a great build to them and carry themselves very well . thanks for showing them and I think they will serve you very well thru their offspring


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> Here is a yb I am flying of the import.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 these 3 look so sleak I bet they just cut right thru the skies with little effort are they all hens ??? you sure got lucky as they are all beautiful birds and I love that touch of white they each carry thanks for sharing all of them, hope you keep us informed as to how well they do for you


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

They are all cocks. I will post on here how they do. The twins are out of a one loft winner from Ander Yen. Has anyone heard of him?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Well one of the twins did it again yesterday 5th/260 miles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

was it the 418 one ? congradulations of your top ten placing ,hope they continue to get better as the distances increase


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

No, it was 417 he has been a little better then 418.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> No, it was 417 he has been a little better then 418.


so how far behind him was his brother?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

He came in the next morning it was a bad race with I think 7 day birds. He was in a different race than 417. 418 was my first bird for that race.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

well you have some awesome looking birds there so hope they pull you thru a great race season and all make it home to boot  good luck mate


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

The 417 is only going to one more race then he wil be stocked. I hope I don't loose him but it is a pretty big money race and 340 miles. 417 has never been beat to my loft, every single race he has beat all my birds. 418 has been beat but not by far. I think 417 is the best single bird I have ever flown. The thing that is crazy is these birds are big powerfull pigeons and will hit at any distance. I guess don't know about 340 yet but will find out soon.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I sent anouther bird I had big hopes for to the race last weekend. He is 415 I lost him before the races started and he came back a few weeks ago. I wanted to get him back in shape then race him but it was too late for the short races so I sent him last weekend to his first race. 260 miles and a smash race was his first ever, well I got him back yesterday. Late, but I was impressed, I lost many birds that had been in 3-4 races last weekend.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I stocked the 417 and did not send him to the race. It was 340 miles and we raced it today 10mph head winds all the way and only 4 day birds out of 100 birds. I knew it was going to be bad so I decide not to send him. He is done racing but he was ranked 4th for champion bird with only 20 points less than 2nd place. I may have won "bird of the year" but I think I made the right decision. It was a hard decision.


----------

